

Can someone recommend a good personal finance book/guide - nato1138

I want to get control of my debts and finances. Any good reads out there that helped others?
======
samratjp
I haven't read much on these kinds of books, but these things that I've picked
up have helped and seem like common sense: 1) Don't anything big on credit
unless you have the cash to back it up. 2) Stick your paycheck in the savings
(or some prudent recurring investment vehicle to have at least 6*monthly wages
at any time in your bank account - aka rainy day fund). 3) Income ≠ disposable
spending 4) That "utility" (internet, cable, phone, etc) which can be shared
can be money saved. 5) Take financial advice (including this one :-) with
extreme prudence!

------
mecton
Canadian: "The Wealthy Barber: The Common Sense Guide to Successful Financial
Planning"

Easy read, covers all the basics.

------
samd
I recommend _I Will Teach You To Be Rich_ by Ramit Sethi.

~~~
jasonlotito
Is it focused on the US, or is most of the advice good anywhere? Financial
software, books, and websites focus so much on the US sometimes that it's hard
to find things that are neutral, or focused on Canada.

For example, I'd love to use Mint, but it doesn't have support for Canada.

------
apowell
I recommend _The Millionaire Next Door_.

